# Rod emergency



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

I am from out of town (atlanta) and bought a king rod today, I will be leaving around 2 pm tomorrow, I was wondering if anyone in the navarre/ okaloosa island area would be able to put new guides on the rod and ready to fish by tomorrow before 2pm. Please let me know asap.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I can do it i am in niceville so not really close to Okaloosa island about 40 min away but unfortunately it will cost you. I am all about helping someone out but late on a saturday is kind after hours for me 

but usually emergencies do. I do not know what you are expecting to happen but if you have the guides I can do it.


----------

